# grngate automatic blast gates for dust collectors



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Very thorough review Bones. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Hozer (Apr 27, 2008)

This is a very interesting system. I'll be interested to see how the motors on the blast gates hold up. I've been thinking about building an electronic system like this for years. Is there any warranty?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been on the website that sells these; I keep hoping that they'll offer 6" ports. I wonder though about the long term wear on a dust collector motor with it turning on and off so frequently. I tend to turn my DC on and leave it on while I'm in the shop rather than cycling it.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ast to the 6" question, they have a dual 4" that they indicate is the same as a 6". You can reach out to them and they will explain it. My current DC is max 5" inlet so it did not matter to me. I also commented that a 6" would be nice as I hope to upgrade at the future.

As to the cycling of DC, I've had my DC for over 20+ years. I've had a wireless remote for probably 9 years and cycle all the time, and no issues. But that would depend on the brand and motor etc. Mine's a 2hp tiwanese KUFO 101.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Great review. I too have been looking at these. I feel like I spend a lot of time opening and closing gates.

I haven't been too worried about the motor starting and stopping frequently. But, I recently learned that it's best to keep the dc running for 20 minutes after the saw is off because that's how long it takes to clear the fine dust particles. Not sure what I'll do now.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

How's the system holding up after 6 years? Would you purchase it again or try something else? I'm about to set up my DC.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Its rock solid expanded a few gates. I wish they had a 6" version. Would buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks 'bonesbr549'!
Does your 4" system work well enough for your needs? Or do you feel that you coulduse more cfm from larger mains?
I have basically the same machines you do.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes for the size of DC (2hp) and size of shop in basement yes. I'm retiring and putting in 5hp in new built shop. Would love to have zone capability. However working with onida they believe it will be fine but extra norfab drops and reducers hurt the budget a bit. Cheers.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

What is the country of origin for the product…i.e. where was it made? Where is their customer support?
Very interested in their product.


----------

